
Drinking 2 diet beverages daily linked to high risk of stroke, heart attacks - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/14/health/diet-soda-women-stroke-heart-attack/index.html
======
velobro
"This study, as well as other research on the connection between diet
beverages and vascular disease, is observational and cannot show cause and
effect."

And there we have it. The entire article written around what is actually not a
study at all.

In my opinion, it seems to be the case that people who consume diet soda do so
because they are trying to be healthier, but don't want to do the real healthy
thing of giving up soda altogether.

That lack of discipline would surface in other aspects of their life and
contribute to a unhealthy lifestyle as a whole.

